# Recently moved to Allentown, PA. Looking for gamers



## Chiaroscuro23 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

My wife (also a gamer) and I recently moved from Wisconsin to Allentown, Pennsylvania for work. We'd like to meet some people, and do some gaming. Drop me a line if you're in the area and at all interested!


----------



## Chiaroscuro23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody?


----------

